

Sideshow, one month later - bearwithclaws
http://www.sideshowhq.com/

======
bearwithclaws
I launched Sideshow a month ago here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5372680> and received tons of valuable
feedback (Thank you!).

I've implemented most of the feedback, mainly: creator's interview, url
screenshot and a new layout[1].

Would really love to know what you guys think of this.

[1] How it looked like in v1: <http://i.imgur.com/vhHNcSD.png>

p.s: I've kept its development journal on ADN:
<https://alpha.app.net/sideshow>

------
olegp
I like what you guys are doing and thank you for featuring
<https://starthq.com> \- we got 37 visitors as a result directly from your
site & probably more from the email.

You should make the buttons to go back and forth between days a bit more
prominent though, it took me a few minutes to figure out they were there.

------
andygcook
You should add back/forward navs to the bottom of the page. I found myself
scrolling down the list to the third project and having to scroll back to the
top to navigate to the previous day.

------
tbrooks
Cool site.

The only thing I dislike is the date format in the URL for past days.

<http://xkcd.com/1179/>

